# Travelling in Germany



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Have you ever wondered what this German road sign means.










On every Autobahn exit, you will see this blue rectangular sign with a "U", followed by a number and an arrow.

If the Autobahn is closed, or you are just heading into the back of a long queue, you can leave the Autobahn and follow these signs, which will be repeated at every road junction and will take you to the next Autobahn junction.

Odd numbers on the Autobahns head North or East, even numbers on Autobahns heading South or West.

If it is necessary to extend the diversion to the junction after next, you will come across a sign such as this on the diversion route.










So next time you are on the Autobahn you will recognise the sign.

I got the idea from a Euro forum.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep, these are brilliant and they work! It took me 6 years and on my second tour there before someone shared this gem with me!! How many hours wasted sat in a stau?!!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Don, more useful info.

But what does "wasserschutzgebeit" mean, with a symbol of a petrol tanker on water. It's a lovely word, and I love getting my tongue round it, but I've no idea what it means. When I was working I asked colleagues in our German office, but they didn't know either!

A search on Google came up with "water reserve", but why would there be a sign for that? http://www.zoonar.com/appgen/?cl=zoonar&cp=resource&res_id=479419&cmd=show_picture

Another Google - "water protection area" which makes more sense - but there are certainly lots of them about!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that, clever lot aren't they?

Wobby


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This site HERE explains many road signs.

Don


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It means vehicles with water polluting loads are restricted.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don;

Just a little bit more info if it helps....

The 'U' in Dons sign is for 'Umleitung', which is German for 'Diversion'.

'wasserschutzgebiet' does indeed mean you are in a 'water protection area' or 'water reserve'. 

Any campers caught dumping grey water in this area vill be lined up and shot :lol: 

No, seriously though, got a rough idea but not 100% sure what the exact restrictions /penalties are for these areas, but I know a man who probably does......

I'm sure Gerhard will see this and give the definitive answer.

Pete


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Umleitung and wasserschutzgebiet were indeed questions I fancied getting the answers to after getting back from a couple of weeks in Germany just now. In fact Umleitung pretty much spoke for itself but the other was a mystery, cheers Guys. And thanks Don for the tip, it will be stored away in the old grey box.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Clarification of my last post:-

"Water polluting cargo prohibited".
"Vehicles transporting more than 3000 liters of water-pollutants are prohibited."


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We came across plenty of Umleitungs in Germany this year They seem to close a road completely for repairs and send you on an often long diversion rather than set up temporary traffic lights.

Also "Schaden Shafen"?? I think means damaged road instead of the two bumps sign that often get defaced over here  

Steve


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

"Wasserschutzgebiet" indeed means "water protection area". These are areas in which drinking water is collected. The signs imply certain restrictions for cargo vehicles carrying certain dangerous goods, but nothing else. (And if you dump grey or black water on the road in Germany you will be lined up and shot anyway, no matter the "Wasserschutzgebiet" :wink: :wink: :wink: )

The U-signs indeed mean "Umleitung", which translates to "diversion". Most of them are permanent, but they are not mandatory. They can be used to avoid "Staus" (traffic jams :wink: ), if you remember the number you are following.

If there is a temporary, mandatory diversion of traffic, e.g. due to road construction works, then the signs look like this:









Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

